# Recommendations of commercial agents.



## MichaelandDawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi to everyone, We are new to this forum, but have been long members on another ex-pat forum. We look forward to making new friends here and exchanging tips and info.

We are Michael & Dawn from Blackpool, Lancashire, and we are in the process of organising our relocation to the Costa Del Sol, and setting up all of our viewings for potential bars. We are flying to Malaga in about a month to meet up with about 3 or 4 agents, and have a dozen cafe bars to look at. 

I would be very happy if there is anyone who could tell me of any good commercial agents they have dealt with, and more importantly what BAD ones too.

There are about 10 agents that i have been dealing with, and about 5 of them have been really helpful, concise and friendly. Its just a matter of setting up the viewings now, we are dependant on a house sale here in the Uk though, so we are waiting at the moment....i am itching to get going though. Even had all my quotes through from removal companies..he he ...

I appreciate that on the forum its not really allowed to "advertise" or put website links in, so if anyone has any comments, it would be great to send me a private message, and i will acknowledge it on the thread.

Looking forward to hearing from people.

Michael and Dawn xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, I live in the Costa del sol and although we're now renting here (couldnt sell our UK house!!) we went through the various agents looking to buy - although not on a commercial level. All I can say is that there are a lot of pushy agents out there - desperate to get you to part with your money - avoid them, they may say that they wont push, but when they get you here..... fortunately we didnt "bite" and if we had have done we'd be in a right mess now.

I will always recommend the agent that we eventually rented from (we eventually had to rent out our UK house out or wait forever LOL!), they do rentals, sales, both commercial and domestic and are so totally up front, honest and unpushy. They have helped us with all the aftercare, which they didnt have to do and are now friends. Even if they're unable to help you, they are worth talking to just for their knowledge, honesty and experience


Property sales in Spain, villas for sale on t ask for Hayley


Good luck with your venture, this is a wonderful place to live.

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MichaelandDawn said:


> Hi to everyone, We are new to this forum, but have been long members on another ex-pat forum. We look forward to making new friends here and exchanging tips and info.
> 
> We are Michael & Dawn from Blackpool, Lancashire, and we are in the process of organising our relocation to the Costa Del Sol, and setting up all of our viewings for potential bars. We are flying to Malaga in about a month to meet up with about 3 or 4 agents, and have a dozen cafe bars to look at.
> 
> ...


Hi there (again )

Just take care with agents, as they will tell you what you want to hear.
There are deals to be done, as houses aren't selling as well as they were before


----------



## MichaelandDawn (Mar 18, 2008)

I am really talking about companies that sell bars/cafe bars and assist with your relocation.

I am hoping that people have some GOOD and BAD comapnies to pass comment on xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MichaelandDawn said:


> I am really talking about companies that sell bars/cafe bars and assist with your relocation.
> 
> I am hoping that people have some GOOD and BAD comapnies to pass comment on xx


And I repeat, be careful with agents, they will tell you what you want to hear .
There are many bars out here in Spain for sale, and many not doing well. Its a competitive and seasonable business to be in, but you already know that from the other forum I guess


----------



## donnamarie (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi to you both, i too am a newbie ( originally from blackpool), we too are looking to move to spain, haven't got as far as you yet, but want to buy a small business too. Just wanted some advice from you on how you got started, do you have bar/cafe experience, please pm me so i can chat to you thanks Donna
;18461]Hi to everyone, We are new to this forum, but have been long members on another ex-pat forum. We look forward to making new friends here and exchanging tips and info.

We are Michael & Dawn from Blackpool, Lancashire, and we are in the process of organising our relocation to the Costa Del Sol, and setting up all of our viewings for potential bars. We are flying to Malaga in about a month to meet up with about 3 or 4 agents, and have a dozen cafe bars to look at. 

I would be very happy if there is anyone who could tell me of any good commercial agents they have dealt with, and more importantly what BAD ones too.

There are about 10 agents that i have been dealing with, and about 5 of them have been really helpful, concise and friendly. Its just a matter of setting up the viewings now, we are dependant on a house sale here in the Uk though, so we are waiting at the moment....i am itching to get going though. Even had all my quotes through from removal companies..he he ...

I appreciate that on the forum its not really allowed to "advertise" or put website links in, so if anyone has any comments, it would be great to send me a private message, and i will acknowledge it on the thread.

Looking forward to hearing from people.

Michael and Dawn xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------

